# Straps



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi do any1 know a cheap site to buy knee and wrist straps??


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

find maxi muscle discount thread, can get knee straps for 99 p.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2009)

what he said, buy them seperate though


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> find maxi muscle discount thread, can get knee straps for 99 p.


Awesome offer


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Depends what you want them for

Bodybuilding or powerlifting?


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Looking for them for boby building,I can't find that site mate


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/81461-awesome-maximuscle-protein-offer-16-maxi-milk-5-delivered.html


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

you would prob get cheap 1s in that supplement shop in town on north main street ??


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

i wnet on ebay on got a pair of these.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NSC-KNEE-WRAPS-LIFTING-SUPPORT-JOINT-STRAP-BODYBUILDING_W0QQitemZ390124327061QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Sporting_Goods_Exercise_Fitness_Fitness_Accessories_ET?hash=item5ad538d095

came within 2 days and a very good material, top straps. also got wrist straps off ebay, ****e canvas ones. also came within 2 days and they are great


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Funny enough flynnie they don't sell straps.was in today,there's a site sponser selling sum alright pow there called but there expensive


----------

